# THAT'S NOT A REEL THIS IS A REEL



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

reel people
change of pace again, i like all sorts of fishing, flyfishing landbased game, gamefishing,sportsfishing, bass& bream as well, but i still keep comming back to blackfishing.
in it's origanal form centrepins reels and long soft rod's, well these days shorter rods for the kayak, 15 years ago i had a alvery 475 blackfish reel
thought it was to heavey, so why not re-design it.
if you look at the fotos, this is the end result of many many weeks work, the alvey as 420 holes in it now!, that made it a bit lighter but had to get rid of all that brass in it by removing the handle nuts still to heavey, put the reel in the lathe and mill a fair bit of plastic off, getting it right now
just got to make it look good now :roll: :idea: :idea: :idea:

the small reel was a shakespeare 1495.5 flyreel with small arbour, must change this so i got some aluminium tubing in 4mm diameter and made 12 bars to the width of the spool, then driied the spool every 15mm straight threw the spool and glued in place and walla, lardge arbour ****** reel

as above got to make it look spiffo so on with the paint, the wife say i have to much time on my hands

the floats are self cocking thats the way i like them, made from wooden arrow shafts turned up on the lathe painted, and i'm ready to go blackfishing

ps. hope you understand all my jibberissssssssh


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice looking reel............looks similar to one of those Abel Reels http://www.abelreels.com/pages/camo.htm but cheaper. Well done


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

if i only could sea the looks on your faces :? :? :?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice work mick! sure are an artist with fishing items!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWURTo6QAAB/fgAASQCHkGJCmUAqv//6gMACjBqnoJpoaageQyTRoNP1CGNGjQDJkNGI00DTAaFGo/UMg0nqZGBMJpoFQBOC3LAtlr7k3jiLBmzw2KmDWEWXDYbmNEyE7qx6sTsLzbmmvMopxIhTCnkKtClxXqdFVjFqyQEWmKcOpoeSgts8idA0RvYVgfdoL30dm4fD3c/G2ruXnpB0JhHQlSMpj7CBhNEvkTyb3cq0hzQFgXgfRUtVBtfhEjGRm6xO69HxxSgyaJwqfkUusA4xMMpf4u5IpwoSCIp0dIA==


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

hi sam60 
these reels was done over 15 years ago, caught 100's of fish on them, i think abel copyed me :wink: :wink: :wink: 
i have three abel in my stable top reel


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The reels look great, you should bring them to Forster Mick, just promise not to wear your matching dacks :shock:


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

I think your wife was right mate!

If Elton John was a fisherman he would use reels like that!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Mick you are a man after my own heart!

Magnificent job and I reckon you represent the leading edge of the next big thing in fishing - The Return of The Centrepin!

I'm obsessed with the bloody things at the moment and my prediction is we will shortly see some of the big knob fishing scribes banging on and on about them.

They are a beautiful thing and deservedly so.

Here's a link to their history and use in the UK.

http://www.fishing.co.uk/article.php3?id=1749


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

.....more centrepin chat from the UK where they discuss the finer points of design.

http://www.anglersnet.co.uk/forums/inde ... =centrepin

Beaut pic of a camo model.

I will not stop in my search for the perfect S/W centrepin with a drag.

8)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

You have too much time on your hands eastcoast.


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

morning varp 
thanks for those kind words mate, used to drool over them english reels a long time ago 
i am a pomme myself? used to have my grand dads notttingham reel supposed to be one of the first reels ever made, guess were i come from :wink: have you took a look at the okuma centrepin reel its a cracker, one of the best i've seen and smooooooth as very lite and very well made, magmificent will be buying one soon


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

eastcoast said:


> if i only could sea the looks on your faces :? :? :?


 :lol: Mick you must be physic mate...bloody hell :roll:

Very colourful though, probably like your pills :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

occy said:


> Bloody hell
> 
> But I think your wife is right about you having too much time on your hands, because your obsession with paint finishes (obviously from the lures) is showing through mate. :wink:


You should see his finger nails and toe nails mate, this guy really does have an obsession with painting things :shock:

Mick this is going too far mate, you need to get help.










 :lol:


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

should see my toe nail's, all twelve of them


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

eastcoast said:


> should see my toe nail's, all twelve of them


Oh yes please, we must have pics :shock:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I hate toenails. My ex's were so bad I left.

:roll: :roll: :roll:

True!

Mick - Ah yes..... soon as I can off load some gear I'm laying down the hard earned for the Okuma Aventa. From all reports it's a very good price for the engineering involved.

Have seen some of the swisher 'pinning' style reels go for over a grand! Big thing in the States for steelhead. I can picture a hybrid form of the style working here for all manner of fish that hang in a current.

I got into coarse fishing techniques in our local creek as a kid in the sixties here in Melb. Always loved the gentlemanly approach to catching unlovable fish.

Just gotta get my head around some new casting techniques. You any good at Wallis casts?

 [/img]


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Best link to casting with a pin -

http://www.anglersinternational.com/casting.html


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> but is the only reason these centre pins don't swivel (like the Alvey blackfish reel) that they normally use weighted line?


In situations where you used one casting was rarely an issue mate and fishing for ******* usually a rod length of distance was enough to your drift.

As a right hander I would have the drop of the float etc about a rod length, and with my left hand holding the rod at the reel I could pull another meter of line by spreading my arms a flick and the float would take out the bait out a couple of rod lengths and you stopped overspin in the same way as a baitcaster with finger pressure on the spool.

The benefits of the much later design Alvey came in fishing wide of your rock, and in close the Alvey is stll fished like the old centre pin reel


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've seen a few old salties do that to their surf reels to make them lighter.
I reckon alvey saw them and that's why they made the vented reels!!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Gidday Occy - I've just started trying to put this whole centrepin thing together lately so don't take this as gospel, but from reading the -

http://www.salmoncrazy.com/

- forum, they also hate line twist as much as they hate swivels! The centre pin is used with a bit of weight so it is in essence a baitcaster without the gearing. They use mono with fine, light floats that have small shot and they they cast them out into the current and work a drift. The switched on fisho's all bang on about the importance of learning the Wallis cast.

They do use a side cast, but the 'sidecast' mechanism is not incorporated into their reels. Those that the use the side cast dispose of the first fifty yards of line after a few sessions to avoid line twist.

From what I can make out the rig is similar to ****** outfits, but with added finesse. I have always loved float fishing and long rods so I'm wondering if I can't combine the two with my other great love - SP's.

I hate using swivels with floats and what with the simplicity of the centrepin and the one to one ratio and the direct contact with the terminal end.....it's gotta be a good thing. With baitcasters and eggbeaters you lose that contact. Palming a good fish is fantastic too.

I got a ****** reel a coupla weeks ago, but haven't used it as yet.

Still chase a few ******* Dodge?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

The old gear has a certain mystique that no amount of new-improved-ness can ever replace IMHO.

I just bought a rod and reel where the butt is a piece of bamboo, the shaft is a jammed in telescopic car aerial bound with ceramic guides pinched from a nineteenth century relic and the reel seat a couple of hose clamps. The reel is a no-name-brand egg beater circa 1964. Still turns though the bail arm catches lightly on the handle with every crank.

  

Somebody loved it, made it, used it and now I got it for $10. It really is a beaudiful thing!

Picked up my _new_ $37 dollar Alvey 455 Blackfish reel today. Got a bit of a bargain cos Milton stuffed up on the price, but my gawd it is primal stuff. Does have a ratchet and a tensioning device though.

Going to put it with my Nitro Distance Spin and use it as my 4-6kg outfit for gummies, salmon, snapper. Hang a livey out the back while I chase some KG's....troll a bit...who knows?

Back to basics Occy!


----------



## eastcoast (Mar 12, 2007)

hi varp
been very busy over the last couple of weeks, will talk to you soon
the wallis cast,  you just have to practise a lot, then it becomes easy


----------

